# Elite Beat Agents DS Fanclub.



## Bombsii (Dec 1, 2008)

Every EBA fan, lets unite!

This is the fanclub for the "very much appreciated" game for the DS game, Elite Beat Agents.

Thats it.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 1, 2008)

I LOVE EBA!

strange idea for a club though.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 2, 2008)

Played it, it was exteremly funny, lots of great songs, but there's nothing to do once HARD ROCK and all the bonus songs are finished...


----------



## S.K (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with Alxprit. 

GREAT ending song and sequence.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2008)

I enjoyed it hugely, though I'm not very good at it; I don't think I ever got past Material Girl on Hard. My favourite song's probably Makes No Difference, but it's really easy :/

I also love Ouendan to bits; I want to import them sometime, but for now I'll have to settle for stealing my friend's copy every so often.


----------



## Cryssie (Dec 4, 2008)

Great, quirky game; love it. Never could complete Jumpin' Jack Flash on Hard Rock difficulty, though. D:


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 9, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> Great, quirky game; love it. Never could complete Jumpin' Jack Flash on Hard Rock difficulty, though. D:


I don't blame you. Probably took me 100 tries.


----------

